# Not sure if I'm waiting or not...UPdate: I AM!!!!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Soooooo, Miss Mindy should be due on March 13 (that would be 150 days). She's a large Nubian who was bred to handsome little Nigerian Buck.

For the last 4 months I have been trying to figure out if she's pregnant. She had one loud heat after she was bred, but that was it. Her personality changed and she's become much "meaner" to her single herdmate. 2 months after she was bred she seemed to be in heat again, though the symptoms were much milder - the buck wasn't interested in her at all, even though it was rut season (He went ape over her the first time!)

She's an older gal - 10 years old, almost 11. She looks well conditioned, but not wide at all. I can't feel any babies and she has no udder development. However, if she IS pregnant, this would be her 10th kidding, so she's a bit "saggy" in the belly. I realize she could be carrying a very small singleton, but I'm not SURE. This is my first season with her, so I'm not sure how she developed before - I just milked her after the fact.

:sigh: 

Should I prepare the pen and get my kit together just in case?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Not sure if I'm waiting or not...*

Hmm....you can always get a blood test done... for pregnancy... if at all in doubt... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Not sure if I'm waiting or not...*

I agree. :thumb:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My 12 year-old daughter, who REALLY wants her Nubian to give birth (though I had become convinced there was no pregnancy), called me out to look at Mindy today. Her hips are bony and her sides in the rear are sunken. (She was looking sleek and well conditioned yesterday!) AND she is starting to bag up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We ARE going to have a kid/kids after alll!!!! Huzzah for mini Nubians!!!!!!!!!!!

Tuesday will be day 150. I'll be rushing out to buy iodine and nipples tomorrow.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: HAPPY KIDDING! How exciting - you will have mini kids!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

:leap: Congrats!!! I love Mini Nubians  My goal is to have a Nubian by next summer for that exact reason


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see mama and her babies!!! :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! it's so much FUN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! Thinking pink! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pictures????? I hope all goes well!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Yay! Good luck, and I can't wait to see pictures of your cute little mini nubians.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

No baby(ies) today. Just a sad, miserable looking doe who wants attention, but doesn't want to be touched. He udder is fuller, but still has a way to go. She keeps her tail tucked down as hard as she can. I pried it up, but she's not poochy (hasn't been poochy at ALL) and no discharge. I tried to check her ligs, but wasn't sure what I was doing. I have since looked it up in FiasCo Farms. But, my girls already put the does in for the night, so I probably won't check her again until morning.

Now we are on "ear" watch. (Listening for odd goings on...)

I hope I sleep tonight. I hope SHE sleeps tonight! :ZZZ:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Day 152. A bit of mucousand she's carrying WAY low, but no other signs. She's feisty this morning and wolfed down her grain like a starving goaty.

*sigh*

I'm staying home all day today, so it would be a GREAT time for her to bless us with some doelings. In the meantime I think my daughters and I will give Miss Mindy a nice butt shave and udder trim.

W.A.I.T.I.N.G.


----------

